# New to the forum



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm interested in joining the local club. How do I sign up?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...uatic-plant-club/105706-november-meeting.html

come to the meeting, as a Guest, and then if you decide to join the club, you can give a check, or cash to the apc tresery or you can come as a guest this month and next, then in Jan. pay for a full year.

free plants. - but only for members only  .


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Joe. I am setting up a 27g cube myself, so we already have something in common.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome, TOMGNDALLAS. I sent you a pm with my address.

I have 8 planted tanks, 2 with CO2 and 3 of them are very overgrown. I will be harvesting some common fast growers from those tanks for people that want them. As Joey stated, Club Members get first shots at the plant trading but there will probably be plants leftover.


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mike. I will be ready by the 23rd, I can prepay an annual membership. Heck I could paypal it today!

I will be running a 27g as I stated, Eco complete substrate, evo 18 inch 10x3w led lighting with a chunk of driftwood and a decent size piece of holey rock. Filtration will be a marineland canister, with hydro theo 100 w heater.

Ideally I am looking for easy low tech friendly plants, like sunset hygro, Anubis, Java fern, crypto...stuff like that. 

As for fishes I will be transferring in some neons, and plan to add some more community fish.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and DFWAPC.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome to the group it's a great place to learn and share tips and ideas


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks all, and thanks Red for the pm.


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Some updated pics of the tanks...


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, I am also new to this forum, although I have spent a lot of time on Plantedtank.net. I would also like to join this club, I live up by the Texas Motor Speed Way and am a full time student at UNT!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome! Watch this thread for info about our January meeting: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7554-january-meeting-need-elect-officers.html Please come as a guest, and if you like the meeting we normally collect dues at the beginning of the year.


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

It's worth mentioning that pretty much all the plants in my tanks came from the club, I am very grateful! Look forward to seeing everyone very soon.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is this a 2nd tank? OR did you redo it already?


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

They are both more or less initial setups. The 27, this is the first go, it has only been up for a couple months. The 5 gal fluval spec, i had a couple plastic plants in there. I took some of the left over plants I did not use and just crammed them in there to see how they would grow. They are doing fine with plain gravel, the occasional root tab and just dosing some ferts during a weekly 10 to 20 percent water change. It was really more of an experiment, but I am suprised at how well it is doing.


----------

